# Brtn Custom X, Diode binding, boots advice pls



## SyrupOne (Jan 3, 2015)

first of all, sorry for my english 

Hi guys, 

I have decided to upgrade my snowboarding equipment after many years, and I choose this setup..

Burton Custom X 2015 164W
Burton Diode binding

but I cant decide which boots I prefer more... if the Driver X or the IONs.

I really like stiff board, high speeds etc, no parks. I am a bit afraid if the Driver X are not too stiff? If I would be able to ride all day without any pain in my legs?... And if I buy IONs, if they wont be too soft?..

Thanks for the advice!

:hairy:


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

CustomX, Diode and DriverX are "The Ultimate Set-Up" according to Burton themselves.

Men's Custom X Snowboard | Burton Snowboards


----------

